# Cottage Weekend :)



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Alright, lots of pics ahead.....

Finlay went to the cottage with us for the first time -what a hoot he had, adjusted to the new space, again finding his crate no problem when he wanted his space/sleep (though, sleep was at a minimum, he didn't want to miss anything!)

The leftovers of our Canada Day festivities:









Canada Day party had him pretty tired!









Helping me around the house.....









The two men of my life....









Bailey is my parents Golden and the origin of my username here -he is a big boy, BYB and a ton of problems. Finlay and Bailey got to spend some more time together, I think Bailey definitely took to him a bit more, though really needs to put him in his place a few more times before he gets the "please don't jump at my ears and bite me" Bails was so tolerant of him!









Some shade is a good thing!









Into everything!









Do you think he's a little big for his bed? I measured him this weekend just to see "how too big" he is, just under 28" at the shoulder....hovering 95lbs right now.









Finlay's 1st Fish! 









Dogs supervising the fishing!









This rope ended up being the reasoning for a little "accident" we had (Finlay's first swim....) he pulled it and did the "break neck" swinging with it and flung himself off the dock upside down....into the water, Mom scooped him up quick and I don't think he was thrilled with being so wet, but he survived, I shed a little "fear tear" at the time and we was being quite sucky after, no fear though, he got back in the day after and looking back now...funny, glad he was ok.









Two tired Goldens....









Can I please eat the dead crayfish?!









Swimtime?









He was notttt a fan of being wet!









His new thing.... climbing on my back to have his sticks!









First boat ride! I am pretty sure Bailey thought Finlay was in his way, good boys!









I think Finlay likes this water better....









I lazed on the dog mattress with the dogs! I think we all napped!









Going to be my frisbee dog?









Watching the boat leave....









He forgot us?









What Bailey does when not trying to get into the boat...he fishes!









His back end is floating as he patiently waits for fish to swim by....









More tuckered out poofies!









There is a dog on our lake who goes on the tube, but I don't think we're ready for that....









More on the back!









What a long weekend.....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What gorgeous pictures of Finlay and Bailey. It's funny seeing the size difference when they are standing side by side. Bailey reminds me very much of my bridge boy Phoenix. Looks like they had a great weekend!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What great pictures! Finlay sure is one of the most adorable pups on here!!! Looks like he & Bailey had a blast at the cottage with you and I'm sure that him and Bailey will grow up to be great friends in no time!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Enjoyed looking at all your pic's. Your pup is darling and Baily is handsome, love the way they connected.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great weekend experience for Finlay. He looks like he got to do all his favorite things with his favorite people. Great shots of your boy.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Those pictures are too cute! I'm glad they got along. Looks like Finlay is full of mischief


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

What wonderful pictures an a great adventure for your pup. I love the pictures of the two dogs together on the boat- very pretty.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Finley and Bailey are beautiful! Great shots - thanks for sharing.


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

Beautiful dogs, looks like they had a great time


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, it looks like those two boys had a lot of fun on the weekend.
Those are some great pictures, I thoroughly enjoyed looking at them! Your little man is very, very, very cute! And so good of your parents dog to be so tolerant of a young pup!
Love that he lies on your back to chew sticks - that is something I have never seen before! He's obviously a "velcro-boy" in the making! gotta love it!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> Love that he lies on your back to chew sticks - that is something I have never seen before! He's obviously a "velcro-boy" in the making! gotta love it!


Velcro boy! I love it! We call those his "sucky boy moments", we've noticed he's coming to me on his own a bit more, if I sit with my legs straight out and together he will lay on them too or the back -he's still pretty independant as well thankfully and I've told him he won't fit on my lap soon!

Thanks everyone -we love our little cutie, hope he turns into a big, well behaved cutie


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

amazing pictures! seems like such an amazing time was had. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

What a FANTASTIC weekend!!!! Golden heaven!!!
he's a lucky little guy.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> ..... and I've told him he won't fit on my lap soon!


You can tell them all you want but it sure won't stop them from trying, 55lbs later...  :


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

That looks like so much fun! Joey is jelous that Finlay got to enjoy the cottage before he did! unfortunatly we dont get to go to the cottage until august!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What great pics of a fabulous weekend!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I really enjoyed the pics- especially the last one. He looks like a beautiful ball of fuzz!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What fantastic pictures  It looks like the boys had a great time


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

What great pics. I love the constrast when the silly pup is next to the wise old golden. Just amazing!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Finlay is a cutie!!!! I love the picture on the dock with Finlay and Bailey looking at the boat, priceless. Glad Finlay was ok after his little "swim"


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Adorable pup Finlay, and Bailey is very handsome.
Look like great time was had by all.
Thanks for sharing those beautiful shots.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Great pictures. Not only are they beautiful, but, they also tell a story. Pretty cool. Well done with some great subjects.....


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Finlay and Bailey are gorgeous. Looks like everyone had a fun weekend.


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

OMG these pics are the cutest!


----------



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

What an adorable puppy!!


----------

